# Hawaii Reviews for May 2008



## billhall (May 1, 2008)

Hawaii Reviews for May 2008


----------



## billhall (May 1, 2008)

*Hono Koa, Maui,  2/28/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hono Koa Resort 
Reviewer:   Joseph Sarzynick​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 11, 2008)

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai, 10/20/07*

*New Review*


The Point at Poipu (Sunterra - was Embassy Poipu) 
Reviewer:   Sterling & Marilyn Hartman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 11, 2008)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 4/25/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Michael & Janelle O'Gara​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 15, 2008)

*Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 5/3/08*

*New Review*


Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Steven Campbell​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (May 21, 2008)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club , Oahu,  04/08/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Debra Hamilton​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 22, 2008)

*Kona Coast II, Big Island, 5/3/2008*

*New Review*


Kona Coast II 
Reviewer:   Marie Garrett-Martin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

